# Oliver Lathe moving into my shop



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

This is for Brian---A nice old Oliver lathe will be arriving at my shop soon--

For some years now a friend has been sharing a corner of my shop.
He makes awls and tool handles among other things.

Today he announced the news---An old Oliver will join the South Bend lathe and he needs a 220 dedicated line.

I'm looking forward to that! I'll post some pictures when it's installed.

You might like to see a few pictures of his tools .too.

----Mike-----


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

What vintage is the South Bend? Back in the '60's I used a few. Couple of pics of that might hit the nostalgia button. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

The South Bend is a 9-a from around 1952----Unrestored but working--

I'll see if I can get him to take a few pictures--his shop area is going to be rearranged and is a bit of a jumble right now.--Mike---


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

OK....,,,,,, i can't use my stash of emotioncons anymore....Ahhhhhhhhh:sad: 

Anyways,
Do you have any information on her Mike...:blink:m when are the pics coming...."popcorn dud" 






Ahhhh,,,,WTF no more emotioncons...:help::thumbdown

B,


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Soon,Brian---I'll link to the add--and get what I can.

I've got to get off to work soon---so later today.---Mike---

This place seems strange to me---All those gray faces without eyes wearing hard hats--M--


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

The ad for the Oliver lathe is here:
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/2342458578.html

The South Bend 9A lathe has a 4 and 1/2 foot bed. It also has a 3/4 hp DC TEFC motor with a variable speed controller, both a 3 and 4 jaw chuck, and a nice welding table that it sits on. He attached some really nice castors to roll it around on and is stripping and repainting the lathe to light gray. It had a very poor kelly green coat on top of the original color.----Mike--


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike,
I hate to be the barer of bad news but that is NOT all Oliver. What has been done is the headstock comes from a 159 and the tail-stock appears to be from a 51 A or B everything else below that is Powermatic- it's been cobbled together and IMPO is not worth the asking price. Oliver snobs, such as myself :laughing: wouldn't even consider it because it is not original. It probably will work OK but it is NOT a true Oliver lathe, more like a combo unit.... 

this is what it should look like.... it is a reeves drive head unit and the tail-stock on the one you show is a different style all together... but the bed- Powermatic. 



B,


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thank you thank you thank you!!!!*

I showed my friend your response and he killed the sale.

The lathe was a gift from a friend of his---

Brian, I'll PM you --perhaps you can offer a suggestion or two to my wood turner friend---He wants a good Oliver---it will see plenty of hard service,mostly making small tool handles---

But he's a guy that likes big strong tools with personality!

Thanks again.This is an important addition to his work and you headed off a huge disappointment.------Mike-----


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Here would be an ideal Lathe 159/54 - but they are very,very difficult to come by with the carriage...


B,


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw several of these from a school surplus auction go for less then $200 a piece...simply because they were 3 phase, and needed a lot of TLC. Been in storage a long time. I guess it has been 20 years or so, but the interest in old iron only seems to be a few years old now, and lots of those old woodworking machines are still around machine tool dealers and warehouses. They were used in pattern shops for foundries also. I have said it before, but searching machine tool dealers online inventories may turn up these gems.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

PrestigeRD said:


> Here would be an ideal Lathe 159/54 - but they are very,very difficult to come by with the carriage...
> 
> 
> B,


I know were there are (2) 2159-72 for about 400 ea. or make the guy an offer on both. There are a few missing parts....



> I've got 2 Oliver Wood Lathes available. The 2159 is a 1 hp, 3ph, 240volt (if your home doesn't have 3phase power, it's simple to purchase a variable phase converter to handle a 1hp motor). It has variable speed motor and has a 14" swing and a 72" long bed. It is extremely heavy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There ya Go!!! Thanks Tom:thumbsup: 

time to switch into restoration mode...:laughing::thumbup: 


B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't know what to do with one of those things if I had a room full of them, My Iron (Arn), burns diesel fuel. :laughing:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

PrestigeRD said:


> There ya Go!!! Thanks Tom:thumbsup:
> 
> time to switch into restoration mode...:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Brian, but my dad has an Oliver Lathe sitting in his basement. 6' bed I believe. Runs on 220.

He is moving in the next 6 months to a retirement apartment where he will not have room for it. he has more chisels or knives than a one person needs.:whistling


Former School machine. My Dad is a retired shop teacher with a ton of tools he will be selling sooner or latter.:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> The South Bend 9A lathe has a 4 and 1/2 foot bed.


That's a bit smaller than what I worked with, but just the name brings back some good memories. South Bend was always one of my favorite brands. You never forget your first... :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Brian, but my dad has an Oliver Lathe sitting in his basement. 6' bed I believe. Runs on 220.
> 
> He is moving in the next 6 months to a retirement apartment where he will not have room for it. he has more chisels or knives than a one person needs.:whistling
> 
> ...



If I were you,
I would ask you dad if you could keep it in the family, and use it. As far as me taking on another lathe, the 20C is all anyone would ever need...:laughing:
I have around 11,000lbs sitting on my shop floor right now and WHEN I get the 260 that's another 2200 lbs - I think that's going to be it...:laughing:

I would seriously consider keeping it, it's a great talent that you could add to what you already do.:thumbsup: 

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Lathe's are for old people.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

........keep it up Warner!!!!!!:sneaky2: 




B, menace to society....:glare: :laughing:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Every time I see the title of this thread. I keep thinking of Oliver Klosoff.

Sorry,

I return you to you thread...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That Lathe is from the mid 20's to early 30's - it is a 25C, 25's were all direct drive lathes if it were a 16" swing it would be a 25A. That is areal nice lathe Woodndust , as long as it wasn't abused .- this is what the 40's model looks like.

B,


----------



## woodndust (Apr 29, 2011)

That's a great ad! That makes a choice of at least five models of Oliver lathes that I'd love to buy. I'll keep looking until I get one of these great machines. Thanks B.

Jim


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll keep my eye out for you Jim, If something comes up- I'll shoot you a PM. Where do you live and how far are you willing to travel, or are you willing to have a rigger ship it to you? PM me....:thumbsup: 

B,


----------

